# Uniforms



## littleyahiko (Feb 17, 2004)

Hello all!

Recently I had been thinking about getting a Tokaido uniform for training, but as they are extremely expensive I was wondering if any of you had tried them and what your experiences were.  I'd rather not drop around 150 for a uniform that wasn't up to par for the price.  Thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## dsp921 (Feb 18, 2004)

I like the Tokaido uniforms, they hold up well and are comfortable.
$150 is a good price, I see them for $200 lately.  Pine Tree also
makes a nice uniform for a little less money, $125 - $150.  Even cheaper
is the Pro Force Ultra, it's a heavyweight 14oz uniform, holds up well, but
seems to stay stiffer than the Tokaido.  They're about $100.  I prefer the
Tokaido, but that's just me...
Oh yeah, I think Century now has a 14oz heavyweight in the $100 range.


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 18, 2004)

dsp921 said:
			
		

> I like the Tokaido uniforms, they hold up well and are comfortable.
> $150 is a good price, I see them for $200 lately.  Pine Tree also
> makes a nice uniform for a little less money, $125 - $150.  Even cheaper
> is the Pro Force Ultra, it's a heavyweight 14oz uniform, holds up well, but
> ...


 KI makes a decent heavy weight gi, check out their website or the Doshin website.  Dennis Conatser swears by Tiger Claw also.

 -Michael


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Feb 18, 2004)

I've found that Kwon makes a good product. Own two of them, in the 95-110 range. Very solid and hold black after washings.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm a Juka fan, I usually wear the Silver.  As far as I can tell it is just as good as my Tokaido, though my Tokaido is pretty old now.

http://www.juka.com/online.htm

Lamont


----------



## Seig (Feb 18, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> KI makes a decent heavy weight gi, check out their website or the Doshin website.  Dennis Conatser swears by Tiger Claw also.
> 
> -Michael


Michael,
You are slightly off.  Mr. C swears by Juka.  Tiger Claw makes some fantastic hand gear and some other good equipment.  There uniforms are ok, a student uniform will last about a year.  Their heavy weights fade nicely, if you like that, but will start to fray and "thread" at the cuffs after about a year and a half of hard wear.  Century puts out a better uniform.


----------



## Shodan (Feb 18, 2004)

My last two have been from Kata- distributed by ASE........have liked them both.  Before that, it was Shureido but those got too expensive.


----------



## dsp921 (Feb 18, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> Michael,
> You are slightly off.  Mr. C swears by Juka.  Tiger Claw makes some fantastic hand gear and some other good equipment.  There uniforms are ok, a student uniform will last about a year.  Their heavy weights fade nicely, if you like that, but will start to fray and "thread" at the cuffs after about a year and a half of hard wear.  Century puts out a better uniform.



Fade is something to consider, it should either fade nicely to gray or hold the
black.  I have a ProForce Ultra that has taken on a decidedly reddish tint 
over the past few months.  Pretty strange....


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 18, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> Michael,
> You are slightly off. Mr. C swears by Juka. Tiger Claw makes some fantastic hand gear and some other good equipment. There uniforms are ok, a student uniform will last about a year. Their heavy weights fade nicely, if you like that, but will start to fray and "thread" at the cuffs after about a year and a half of hard wear. Century puts out a better uniform.


 Thanks Seig.  I know he has mentioned them to me several times and called for a phone number.  I have never ordered from them, so that is good info for me.  I like the KI's pesonally, but have had Tokaido, Pine Tree, Macho, & Century (Iron Man).  I guess I will have to try a Juka someday, but I really like the fit of brushed cotton 14 oz. KI's, for my short little stout body.

 -Michael


----------



## don bohrer (Feb 18, 2004)

Michael,

I have a Tokaido uniform, but didn't like their heavy weight pants. So I don't wear the pants just their top! Tokaido fades like any black uniform. Turn the top inside out when washing and use low or no heat if you use a dryer. I think flattening the uniform with your hands on a table top gets out the wrinkles and then hang drying works best. I have a century heavy weight but it doesn't compare to Tokaido's. $150 is pricey but it's a good uniform, and I will be getting another in a few months.


don


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 18, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> I like the KI's pesonally, but have had Tokaido, Pine Tree, Macho, & Century (Iron Man).  I guess I will have to try a Juka someday, but I really like the fit of brushed cotton 14 oz. KI's, for my short little stout body. -Michael



Yes, my favorites are Tokaido..(but expense is out of sight), KI is another good one, Pine Tree, I do not like the Iron man (cut is just weird), but Juka is most like the KI or Tokaido.  You won't be disappointed and the price is awesome.

PS..... at first wash add a table spoon full of salt and the color will hold much longer.


 :asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for the salt hint GD-7.  I had heard it years ago and forgotten it.  I appreciate it mucho.  I run through uniforms like crazy, so anything to help them last is appreciated.

 -MB


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 18, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Thanks for the salt hint GD-7.  -MB



Personally I like the grey wash out look....  

I also forgot to say always wash in *COLD* water and let set for  30 minutes (no soap) before rinse.... then after ...... no bleach soap and cold water no dryer.

 :asian:


----------



## Pacificshore (Feb 19, 2004)

Hello:

Just thought I'd throw this out.  If your interested in a custom made uniform, one that is fit to your measurements, and don't want to pay for the high price of Tokaido's/Shureido's, then check out www.satorigi.com , they are a uniform place out of Canada, and I ordered one of their uniforms made to my specs.  I like the fact that the jacket has room under the armpit to allow better range of movement, and the jacket dosen't rise up over your belt.

I paid 130.00 US, which included my shipping, and in my opinion it is a well made gi, and the black is still holding well after numerous washes.  Just thought I'd pass it on.


----------

